# How to add a donkey into a goat pen?



## KeenaFarm

So I've made some prior posts about donkeys and now that I am super excited to bring home a pair to guard my Nigerians, I would like to know what you all have to say about how to go about introducing them. These donkeys are well mannered and have been guarding sheep but does that mean that I can just let them into the goat pen and expect all to be well? Will they be hostile toward them or hurt them? How should I go about this?
Also, once they're here and adjusted, what will happen if I bring home new goats or sheep? Will they see them as outsiders and chase them off or see them as part of the herd? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

I would put them next to each other first.


----------



## KeenaFarm

How long would that need to be for? My only concern is that the shelter for the donkeys is going to be built onto the side of my goat shed so even if I did temporarily separate them, the donkeys would be out in the weather. Of course I will figure something out if the goats are in danger but I'm hoping we can figure out a way for them to get along!


----------



## ksalvagno

It all depends on the animals. Goats are a different smell than sheep so no guarantee that they will get along.


----------



## happybleats

I agree.. start by penning them next to the goats...allow a week or two of fence time...then once you feel comfortable...allow them in with the goats with you there...see how they do...but dont leave them in their care when you are not there to watch....its a slow process, but you want everyone safe...we ran our minies with our goats with no problem..until the herd of donkies got too big to run in our smaller pasture lol..but we took the time to be sure eveyone was fine with eachother...our kid goats would jump on the donkeis backs when they laid down..it was cute..and the donkies were like..."what ever"...taking that time could have made that difference...now donkies shelter is an issue..is tere a way they canget in it without being in with the goats... a temperarly fence perhaps/


----------



## KeenaFarm

I definitely have a big enough pen that if I put up a temporary fence down the middle of it, both the goats and donkeys would have enough room. I'm actually putting up a new buck pen today so the wether who's with my girls would be in that and the only goats who would be in with the donkeys are my girls. There's only three of them right now and one is a kid and momma pair that was born in August. I haven't started building the shelter yet but was going to attach it to the side of the goat shed; now I'm rethinking that and although it will take more wood I think I will just made a separate 3-sided shelter down on the other side of the pen. We are going to be expanding the pen anyway since the donkeys are being added as well as growing our goat herd so there is no doubt going to be enough room for everyone.
I'm also thinking of adding a Nubian doeling to the herd soon, after the donkeys have assimilated with the current goats. I will probably post again once that time comes but would I be able to just add new goats in once the donkeys are used to the herd?


----------



## KeenaFarm

I keep rethinking this:
Maybe I should build the shelter up against the goat shed like I wanted so that they are closer to them at night, and then just make a temporary shelter for when they are separated in the beginning? Do you have any idea on how to make a temporary donkey shelter? I have a friend who has made a sort of hoop house for her pigs and goats with a cattle panel bent over and a tarp over it but do you think there is a way to make that big enough for 2 standard donkeys to fit under? I don't think it would have to be anything fancy since they wouldn't need it for long but I don't want them to get wet either.

Any help is welcome at this point - even picture references for me to go off of! 
I'm hoping to have them here by the end of the week so I really want to be ready.


----------



## ksalvagno

You may want to get the goats first before adding the donkeys. Then the new goat won't have goats and donkeys to adjust to.


----------



## KeenaFarm

Well as far as the new goats go I am just talking about a couple months from now, nothing soon. Ill always be adding new goats since my herd is new so I just wondered if the donkeys would cause a problem when that time did come. I suppose I ciuld separate them each time to get acclimated and see what happens.


----------



## kccjer

I agree to give them some fence time to make sure they are ok with each other. Donkeys don't need much of a shelter....any way you can just give them a canopy? We have a pen that has some tin windbreak covering one end and that would be enough shelter for the donkeys. 

Even tho my donkeys aren't in with the goats, the goats get into the horse/donkey pasture fairly often. Once the donkeys are ok with goats, we haven't had an issue with adding new goats. The donkeys seem to be able to distinguish between "predators" and their charges. That's not to say that there might not be a problem....but the only problem we've ever had is when we get a new dog. 

You'll love your donkeys! At least we do...


----------



## happybleats

A simple three sided shed should be good for the donkeys...we made one out of pallets...they work great...we ( meaning my son lol) are in the process of making one large enough for my 9 donkies lol..If you have an old canopy type car port thingy...that could be used...I dont think a cattle panel and tarp would be large enough for stardard donkeys 

You might consider seperate sleeping areas for donkies and Goats for night time..

when introducing new goats..I agree with carmen, donkeys should know the difference between the goats and preditors, but I still recommend the fence time for each new goat...just to be on the safe side


----------



## kccjer

Oooohhhh....pallets! I keep forgetting about them. Much better idea! I absolutely abhor that windbreak tin (too many sharp edges and it's old, and...yeah....) but hubby keeps putting it back up. We have lots of pallets tho....


----------



## happybleats

Yep..with our wind...Tin is not a good idea...pallets work great!!


----------



## KeenaFarm

We are plannin on making it out of pallets but using a metal roof since we have extra pieces laying around from a shed that got crushed. I think it will be a little annoying to hear in the rain but it will get the job done! We just got about 15 pallets from behind a friends store so we are stocked lol


----------



## KeenaFarm

Here are the two! Jenny and Walter, although I may change their names. I dont know if they respond to them or not so I wouldnt want to confuse them. We will see!


----------



## kccjer

Awwww...they are so cute! I love donkeys. I think they are awesome. And I absolutely adore their braying!! I wish my burros brayed.....


----------



## happybleats

beautiful pair...I love the name Walter!! Our gelded jack is Oscar : )


----------

